# Some of my bettas all grown up



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m finally making the trip to drop these guys off at a fish store. Thought I’d share some of my final photos of the boys from my spawns last year. The marble boys have held their patterns for the last 4-5 months and I think they turned out to be very pretty boys.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I have these two mostly black ones that I’m keeping for future breeding.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Wow they are so gorgeous.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks Kat50, well they are bagged up and I’m off to deliver. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

They’re all beautiful! I especially love your black male 😍


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Thank you Nova betta 💜 
Well if anyone is in Spokane Washington and wants a betta they can find these guys at Northwest seed and Pet. The one down Sprague Ave. ✌🏻


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Oh I love your keepers! Do you have a spawn log of them? I would like to see their parents and their development.
And I really like the black and blue guy with white head, sadly Washington is a liiiiittle bit too far 😅😂


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Lovely group of bettas! The white splashed ones look like a kid painted them. Sweet!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

maeusespeck said:


> I love your keepers! Do you have a spawn log of them? I would like to see their parents and their development.


Absolutely! The blacks are siblings from my dragon x koi spawn. I don’t think I have pictures of them in the log though. They have just always been black. I was waiting for them to go cello or marble in some way but they didn’t. They are both runts. Way way smaller than any of their siblings. If you notice how small the male is compared to the mirror, size wise they look more like they are 4-5 months old rather than a whole year. I would love to breed them and see what a spawn would look like, if their fry will be black or marble.

edit to add link...








Male Galaxy Koi PK X Female dragon scale PK


Spawned: 5/17/20 Hatched: 5/19/20 Free swimming: 5/21/20 Male (Pete) Female (Saki)




www.bettafish.com


----------

